# More Gulf Shores Tarpon action 8/1/11



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You never know what time of the summer these things will scatter around and become unreliable so I have been chasing 'em every chance I get. Started out pretty early today around 6AM and couldn't find bait. It was extremely bizarre, it took us almost an hour to get bait and even then it wasn't in any abundance. Saw a few fish rolling but very scattered and with almost no pattern to them. We got close to the pass and saw a fast moving group of at least 10 fish rolling over and over again and covering ground in a hurry. Alan and I started paddling after them fast but it seemed pointless. I had brought a big swimbait on a heavy spinning setup for just this kind of occasion so after I caught up enough to get a cast ahead I let it rip. It couldn't have been better and landed about 8ft ahead of the lead fish. I closed the bail in mid-air and started an erratic, quick retrieve and after the 2nd or 3rd bounce I came tight! The fish made a great jump within 30ft of me and then tried heading West with the rest of the group. I slowed it quick but ended up with a see-sawing battle for the next 45 minutes making a couple big, look-how-big I am jumps within 6-8ft from the front of my yak. It took a while but I put serious pressure on it and eventually got the approx. 130lb (73-74inch F/L) poon yakside and got a pretty good hold under its gill plate. She was pretty spent but swam off good after I tried to regrip the fish for a photo and in the process the worn 60lb fluoro leader finally parted. All good with me and both of us could then go about our business. 

Hopefully these big fellas will give us a few more good weeks before they go do what they do further South. Alan tried to get some pics of her jumping but the timing was difficult.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Great job, sounds like a good day


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

dang it, im need to get my ala fishing license and come fish with you for some poon


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

Pretty work Chris.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

i dont mean to be smart, but watcha gonna do when a big shark takes that poon ....yakside?


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Awesome catch. You have definitely got them dialed in! 

Looking forward to my next encounter with these beasts!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

a said:


> i dont mean to be smart, but watcha gonna do when a big shark takes that poon ....yakside?


Chances of that happening aren't real likely but IF it does happen, I'll gladly let the shark have the tarpon without any fight. I've had 4 big bull sharks tear a king to pieces next to the yak so I've kinda been there before. No point in trying to win your fish, just let them have it.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I had a big tiger try to take a spanish outta my hand by pensacola pass, i pee'd a little i think, scared the crap outta me he came outta nowhere!


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Great report Chris! Fun read.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

a said:


> i dont mean to be smart, but watcha gonna do when a big shark takes that poon ....yakside?


Freespool im and then jack im up!!!


Chris, good job man!

Alex


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

pretty work chris.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Dang nice job Chris!


----------



## madach (Feb 9, 2008)

Great report Chris! You are the tarpon tamer. Are you going to post the pics from Alan's last encounter?


----------



## madach (Feb 9, 2008)

I see you posted Alan's pictures on a different thread. Nice pictures!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Where do you launch at? Public launch? I launch from the pier usually and need a new spot. Nice pics btw


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a few different launch areas that I use but from Gulf Shores I either launch across the street from Alan's house or use West Pass. I'm gonna fish out of West Pass tomorrow if you want to join. Neap tide and the bait has been rather scarce but the poons are still coming through.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris V said:


> I have a few different launch areas that I use but from Gulf Shores I either launch across the street from Alan's house or use West Pass. I'm gonna fish out of West Pass tomorrow if you want to join. Neap tide and the bait has been rather scarce but the poons are still coming through.


Wish I could...working :/ I'm going to head out Saturday morning. Should be pretty flat all weekend if the reports are accurate. Good luck.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Were gonna do the big boat sat, take the yaks out sunday


----------

